# Sick Albino Cory



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have 3 albino corries, and one is sick, it constantly either sits at the bottom or floats at the top, gasping for air. And this mourning, I saw that his rear fin was kind of decaying. Please help. And while I'm at it, how do you gravel vacuum between a plant and the side of tank, is there a special trick? Check out my pictures later, I am having trouble uploading them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What are the water parameters? Has the tank been through the nitrogen cycle? It sounds like a combination of not enough air/ammonia poisoning/fin rot from dirty water.

Please post your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels as soon as possible, and your water change schedule.

Do a partial water change now, to help get some clean water in there. Make sure it is dechlorinated.

I notice your sig' says you are getting more fish - not a good idea with a 10gal. You are already over stocked. Zebra Danios can get big as can Albino Cories. So you already have over 1" of fish per gallon, which is a baaaad rule anyway. You need to upgrade your tank size as soon as you can. Then get a few more danios and corys, as each likes to be in groups of 6+. With the fish you have, you need to be doing 3 partial water changes a week.


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

I do a water change every Wednesday and Saturday, and on Saturdays I gravel vacuum it out. And no, I am not getting more fish, I just hadn't updated my signature, thanks. I don't currently have a test kit, it ran out. But I took a water sample to Petsmart and they daid it was all good. Thanks


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

and I did do a partial water change last night


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you can, try and get a liquid test kit, as strips aren't very accurate, then you can do your own testing at home.

Have you noticed a difference in the fish since yesterday? And, has the tank been through the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a little fin rot. You should try and do 25-30% for the next 3-4 days consecutively. Sounds like the fish may be stressed.


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow, I think he is completely healed,last night I noticed that he was looking a little better. then this morning he looked fine! he still has a tiny bit of fin damage but he was swimming around with the other corries and acting as happy as could be!


----------

